# Receipt Scanner



## jwennet (Jan 1, 2008)

Greetings.

I am looking for a scanner to do quick scans of receipts. Anyone have any experience using any type of receipt scanner/software? And if so, any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.

J


----------



## symphonix (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep (formerly Kip) is useful for organising receipts, bills and miscellaneous bits of paper:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22022


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.receiptwallet.com/


----------



## frank wheal (Jan 22, 2008)

driver to upgrade hp scanjet 5370c from windows 98 to xp?


----------



## frank wheal (Jan 22, 2008)

please





frank wheal said:


> driver to upgrade hp scanjet 5370c from windows 98 to xp?


----------



## krngodsaint (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.receiptscannerhq.com/


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 18, 2010)

Two things... 
FrankWheal - this is a Mac site. We do not deal with windows drivers unless you have windows installed on your Mac. I suggest you go to the HP site for your driver upgrade. 

krngodsaint - You post the review site, but are these for Mac?


----------



## krngodsaint (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry about that.  Yeah, some of them are for Macs.  Mainly the ones from the Neat Company (one will be up this week).  

If you don't necessarily need hardware, you can alsways use a service like shoeboxed.com or Evernote since they are pretty much platform neutral.


----------

